# UK tourist visa



## Veej (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello All,

I am applying to UK tourist visa along with my wife and wanted you get your valuable inputs on our chances of getting tourist visa.

I am presently in India and am planning to visit my cousin in the UK in October for 16 days with my spouse. My cousin (a permanent resident) has provided me a scanned copy of invitation letter.

I work in IT for a US based employer. My work contract ends this month. In all likelihood I will be unemployed when I visit UK. Hence, I will not be able to provide employment letter with approval for time off. Will this be seen negatively?

We can very well support our trip financially in UK. Our bank statements show over $50K in our checking account. However, my bank account is in US, not in India. 

My wife works in television industry as executive producer and will produce her employment contract along with email approval from HR / or her boss for the time off.

I have arranged for the following documentation:
1) Marriage certificate 2) Our bank statements 3) Our tax returns 4) My paystubs 5) My wife's employment contract (till Dec 2012) with email approval for her leave 6) Travel insurance 7) Return flight ticket 7) Print out of invitation from my cousin in UK.

I thank you all for your time and valuable inputs 

Veej


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Veej said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am applying to UK tourist visa along with my wife and wanted you get your valuable inputs on our chances of getting tourist visa.
> 
> ...


Yes. Lack of strong ties back home is one of the most common reasons for denial. Try to get something set up on your return, such as a job interview, further training or meeting with a recruiter.



> We can very well support our trip financially in UK. Our bank statements show over $50K in our checking account. However, my bank account is in US, not in India.


In that case indicate how you can have access to it while in UK, such as a bank/debit card. 



> My wife works in television industry as executive producer and will produce her employment contract along with email approval from HR / or her boss for the time off.


That may well be enough to convince the UKBA to approve you for a visa, but follow my suggestion in any case.



> I have arranged for the following documentation:
> 1) Marriage certificate 2) Our bank statements 3) Our tax returns 4) My paystubs 5) My wife's employment contract (till Dec 2012) with email approval for her leave 6) Travel insurance 7) Return flight ticket 7) Print out of invitation from my cousin in UK.


Original letter of invitation is better. Is there enough time for you to receive it? A scanned copy can be faked.


----------



## Veej (Aug 21, 2012)

@ Joppa,

Thanks for the quick reply!!

We have our departure on October 5, 2012. I will try if I can enroll in any training courses.

I have asked for original invitation letter from my cousin. Should be on its way tomorrow. Should I also ask for bank statement?

My wife will get her contract letter with end date in Mar 2013 along with a no objection certificate from her HR.

I can only schedule for submission of documents on coming Monday. Don't know if there is enough time for me to wait for original invitation letter.

Thanks again for your time. I appreciate your expertise!

Veej


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bank statement is a definite help, as it shows your cousin can afford to maintain you while there. Too late to ask for original statement, surely?


----------



## Veej (Aug 21, 2012)

OK, ill request for bank statement as well. Not sure if by "surely?" you mean I could have enough time or I am already out of time. Considering the 15 days standard processing times for 99% applicants - wondering if I would have enough time before our scheduled departure. By the way we are also planning to apply to France (Schengen) and that's why I am wondering if there is time for (for me to wait for original invitation letter) both UK and France visa.

Thanks again!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Veej said:


> OK, ill request for bank statement as well. Not sure if by "surely?" you mean I could have enough time or I am already out of time. Considering the 15 days standard processing times for 99% applicants - wondering if I would have enough time before our scheduled departure. By the way we are also planning to apply to France (Schengen) and that's why I am wondering if there is time for (for me to wait for original invitation letter) both UK and France visa.


Postal service being what it is, I was just asking if it's too late to ask for original statement to receive in time for your visa interview/personal appearance. You know you cannot submit further documents once you have handed over your package?


----------



## Veej (Aug 21, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Postal service being what it is, I was just asking if it's too late to ask for original statement to receive in time for your visa interview/personal appearance. You know you cannot submit further documents once you have handed over your package?


The documents will be mailed through DHL - I should receive it by the weekend. I am aware that I will not be able to submit further documents. Its a pickle. To wait or not to. Even if I dont wait - the earliest I can get the date (after reviewing all the documents) is Friday. I guess I can wait a day longer...


----------



## Veej (Aug 21, 2012)

@Joppa,

Would I still require an original invitation letter if I get passport copies and residence permit copies of the person inviting me? 

Thanks for your inputs! This is really helping me.

Veej


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Veej said:


> @Joppa,
> 
> Would I still require an original invitation letter if I get passport copies and residence permit copies of the person inviting me?
> 
> Thanks for your inputs! This is really helping me.


It's still better to get hold of an original letter.


----------

